# Pre-made Raw



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

I know there are several prey model raw feeders here, but, I'm just curious. Does anyone on this Forum feed pre-made raw? Such as Primal, Oma's Pride, Bravo, or Nature's Variety to name a few. I bought a bag of Nature's Variety medallions in chicken and have been offering them to my dogs as a tasty snack. I have some Bravo in my freezer and maybe one or two of Oma's Pride pouches (intended as supplemental feedings only).


----------



## DestaRR (Jul 26, 2010)

At one point I used to feed a little Honest Kitchen which is a dehydrated raw. I liked it overall but I could do it myself for a lot cheaper and stopped using it quite some time ago.

I like Primal but I only use their Sardine grind and not their other line, but I know of some who do and really like it.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I know many people who like pre made raw and I personally think it's a great way to add in extra nutrition. It's just kinda pricey. I think Primal is the preferred brand too.


----------



## bdb5853 (May 21, 2010)

I'm a fan of Stella and Chewy's. I like their frozen as well as their freeze dried. Dandy Lamb is a favorite here. They have GREAT quality control and each batch is independently lab tested for pathogens before being sent to the stores. I like that little bit of "extra mile". A really fantastic company and a stellar product for those who like the pre-mades.


----------



## jeserf (Oct 20, 2009)

I used to feed all Primal, but am currently feeding orijen in the morning and Primal at night. She's done incredibly well on Primal. She wouldn't eat Stella and Chewys. 

Primal has given her an even more beautiful coat, less eye gunk, and firm little poo's. (not so much with Orijen...man I forgot how bad dog gas was!). Switching her to Primal also lowered her creatinine in to healthy levels. 

We love Primal, and I love the company - they are very responsive and proud of the product they put out...and it shows.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I've got a bag of N.V. lamb in the freezer and give a pattie to the dog once or twice a week. She seems to like it. I'd prefer to give her fresh lamb, but its just too expensive down here, upwards of $10 a lb on special.
I would love to try Primal, but N.V is the only frozen pre-made raw you can get somewhat locally. 
Did check out various internet sites for Primal, but found the shipping costs would bankrupt me.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Have you tried to find a raw feeding co-op in your area? Ours does a primal database couple times a year and the prices are amazing!


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

How do you find a feeding co-op? Type in food co-op and the city?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Doc said:


> How do you find a feeding co-op? Type in food co-op and the city?


There is a sticky here in the raw feeding forum that lists a lot of them. IT's a good place to start.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for mentioning about the co-ops. I have looked and there are 2, but both have a drive of over 4 hours each way. Unfortunately I'm not in a situation where I can leave home for long, otherwise, I'd be in like Flynn!


----------



## bumblegoat (May 12, 2010)

I feed some premade, however I will probably stop doing so when I have used up the premade I have in the freezer. The premade raw I feed is a Norwegian food (I live in Sweden) and it's not that pricey. It's actually pretty cheap if you buy the biggest package. The ingredients are good, and there are no carbs at all, it's animal products only. I would not feed premade if I couldn't get a premade as good as that one.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Stella and Chewy's was my 'gateway' to raw, but it was bloody expensive!

That is why I switched to prey model raw, and I definitely prefer it.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm looking for some pre-made raw to transition Chelsy off of canned food and the only ones that don't contain salmon oil or flaxseed (her allergies) are Bravo Blends, Primal Grinds, and Stella and Chewy's. The Primal Grinds and Bravo Blends say that you have to add some supplements but they look pretty complete to me.....do they just say that to cover themselves for the dog food standards people? Which ones would you recommend I try for her? She only eats about a half can of food a day and I"m going to try and give her a real chicken wing, too, so it won't be that expensive...


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

chowder said:


> I'm looking for some pre-made raw to transition Chelsy off of canned food and the only ones that don't contain salmon oil or flaxseed (her allergies) are Bravo Blends, Primal Grinds, and Stella and Chewy's. The Primal Grinds and Bravo Blends say that you have to add some supplements but they look pretty complete to me.....do they just say that to cover themselves for the dog food standards people? Which ones would you recommend I try for her? She only eats about a half can of food a day and I"m going to try and give her a real chicken wing, too, so it won't be that expensive...


If you can get Bravo locally, they offer a line "Bravo Balance" which is a complete and balanced line.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

LabbieMama said:


> If you can get Bravo locally, they offer a line "Bravo Balance" which is a complete and balanced line.


Thanks for the idea. I looked it up online and my local store carries both that Bravo and also Primal. It seems like Primal has a few meat varieties that they leave out the flax and salmon on so I'll pop over there and pick her up a couple of samples of each tomorrow. Hopefully they have small amounts so I can try them on her and see what she can handle.


----------

